# Wildcat Archery & Ogeechee Bowmen ~Vegas~ Indoor Feb. 12th 2017



## ScarletArrows (Jan 5, 2017)

Its that time of year again! We'll be hosting a Vegas indoor for the Ogeechee Bowmen at the shop on February 12th.

PLEASE MAKE SURE TO PRE-REGISTER. SPACE IS LIMITED!

We'll also be hosting a NFAA 5 Spot round for the Ogeechee Bowmen later in February so stay tuned for that one.

PDF below has the sign up sheet and tournament information in it.
Please contact Tony @ Wildcat Archery with any questions.
912-965-9453 or email scarletarrows@yahoo.com or check out the Ogeechee Bowmen facebook page or the Wildcat Archery and Hunting Supply facebook page.

Edit: just noticed I listed shoot times for Saturday evening. Please disregard we will only be shooting Sunday. 

Come on out and shoot with us!


----------



## Big John (Jan 6, 2017)

Sounds Fun!!! but Vegas is that weekend!!


----------



## ScarletArrows (Jan 6, 2017)

Vegas for those of us who ain't going to Vegas.


----------



## red1691 (Jan 28, 2017)

It will be here soon! For those of us that can't go to Vegas, we can still play!!


----------

